

Atom Editor crashes when Google Analytics access is denied - grhmc
https://github.com/atom/metrics/issues/13

======
grhmc
One of the devs was pretty responsive, not intentional:
[https://twitter.com/kevinsawicki/status/438844155960098816](https://twitter.com/kevinsawicki/status/438844155960098816)

